

Ask HN: The easiest way to accept credit cards? - throwawaynow1

Dear HN,<p>I've been working on a SaaS product which will require monthly billing. I am based in Europe - what would be the easiest way to start accepting recurring credit card payments?<p>Do you have a solution provider to recommend?<p>Thank you for all your help!
======
NameNickHN
There is shareit.com but I would not really recommend them. They basically do
the work but there are some things that started me looking for alternatives.
But if you're stuck with either shareit.com or nothing, at least you would
have shareit.com.

------
fastspring
You may want to take a look at SaaSy.com, it's all-inclusive and works with
developers in most every country.

